# EA's and the Book



## MGM357 (Jun 16, 2010)

Last night at Lodge before our C&C stated meeting, I was helping an EA with his work. I noticed he kept stumbling on a couple of words he was leaving out, he said that's not how it is in the book. I couldn't believe what I heard. I told him it would not be wise to continue using the book or to tell people that you have been using it. My biggest concern is how much has he read (beyond the EA degree). 

What are the rules from the GLoT about the book? Especially when it comes to EA's and FC's.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Jun 16, 2010)

When the Past Masters of the state of Texas (witch pass the laws at Grand Lodge each year) felt that we needed a code book, WHAT DID THEY THANK WOULD HAPPEN????
*Title V â€“ Chapter 2​*20. Possess, or use a cipher/code book anywhere on a Lodge
premises, and to use a cipher/code book in the presence
of a candidate when instructing the candidate in the esoteric
work of a Masonic Degree.​​​​(Revised 2007)​


----------



## MGM357 (Jun 16, 2010)

jonesvilletexas said:


> When the Past Masters of the state of Texas (witch pass the laws at Grand Lodge each year) felt that we needed a code book, WHAT DID THEY THANK WOULD HAPPEN????
> *Title V â€“ Chapter 2​*20. Possess, or use a cipher/code book anywhere on a Lodge
> premises, and to use a cipher/code book in the presence
> of a candidate when instructing the candidate in the esoteric
> work of a Masonic Degree.​​​​(Revised 2007)​


 
I thought the book wasn't allowed on Lodge property, to prevent using the books during stated or called meetings. What about the canidate using the book with out the instructor present, is it wrong or highly frowned upon?


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes. Candidates should not even know such books exist- they are "untempered mortar".


----------



## Huw (Jun 16, 2010)

Obviously the idea behind your rule must be that an EA or FC shouldn't see the book at all, regardless of whether he's alone.

But one thing the PMs probably did think would happen when they passed the law allowing limited use of a code book is that the book would be correct, and not leave people stumbling over "that's not how it is in the book" (I mean regardless of the fact that this particular case was an EA who shouldn't have had it in the first place). From my own experience as an editor of the main UGLE ritual book, I can testify that keeping out typographical errors and ending up with a printed version which actually says exactly what it's meant to say is astonishingly difficult, you really wouldn't believe how difficult it is unless you've actually edited a ritual yourself. After the first few thousand words of proof-reading, your brain starts to go numb, and your eyes slip past an error because you see what you expect instead of what it actually (wrongly) says ... it takes ages to get right. And even then, the printers always find some way to muck up a few details after you've sent them the "final" approved draft. We've never yet managed to publish an edition which was totally free of typos!

On one point, however, I'll offer some reassurance: Bro. Johnnie's worry about an EA reading ahead to things he shouldn't know yet. Our experience over here, having had printed books for many years now, is that when Candidates are allowed to see a book which contains all the work and are asked not to peek ahead beyond what they should know, most don't do it. Most of them are honourable men, after all, and also they do realise that they'd spoil the experience for themselves if they cheated. But yes, occasionally I've come across cases where it looked as if a Candidate had been unable to resist temptation and seemed to know too much ... but only once or twice.

I have a suggestion for you, which might be useful to GLoTX in future, now that you're going down the road of allowing book-learning. Over here, in addition to the normal books which contain all three Degrees, we also publish a couple of special cut-down editions which contain only the First plus the Q&A for the Second, and only the Second plus the Q&A for the Third, so we can give those to Candidates between Degrees without worrying about them seeing anything they shouldn't yet know.

T & F,

Huw


----------



## Ashton Lawson (Jun 17, 2010)

I am completely opposed to any Mason possessing a Code Book until after they have completed their MM Proficiency. Frankly, I'd prefer they didn't exist at all. 

In my honest and blunt opinion, a Mason using a Code Book any sooner is cheating, and it speaks directly to their integrity, to me.

I am sure my opinion is unpopular, but our own ritual states that our work is passed down from the instructive mouth to the attentive ear. We all know what our obligations state, and I don't see any exceptions whatsoever in there that make it acceptable if translated into a Codebook. 

It's lazy Masonry at best...and a dishonor to our predecessors. 

-Ashton


----------



## Huw (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi Ashton.



Ashton Lawson said:


> I am completely opposed to any Mason possessing a Code Book until after they have completed their MM Proficiency. Frankly, I'd prefer they didn't exist at all.


I've mentioned above the existence of EA-only and FC-only partial rituals here, but they're not very widely used.  My own experience wasn't so far from what you recommend:  I never had a book until I was Raised, and that remains the usual position here even though we've had books for a long time.



Ashton Lawson said:


> I am sure my opinion is unpopular, but our own ritual states that our work is passed down from the instructive mouth to the attentive ear. We all know what our obligations state, and I don't see any exceptions whatsoever in there that make it acceptable if translated into a Codebook.


 
I'm not so sure your opinion is unpopular, I think many will agree.

Coming from a different jurisdiction, I don't know precisely what GLoTX obligations say.  Of course they'll be essentially similar to my own obligations, but no doubt there are differences in detail.  In UGLE, our rituals and obligations only require that the actual degree secrets are mouth-to-ear, not all the rest of the work, so we're free to put everything else in a book if we so decide.  Obviously if GLoTX rituals and obligations are more restrictive, then you're in a different position.  Can you clarify how tightly-restrictive you're obliged to be?



Ashton Lawson said:


> It's lazy Masonry at best


 
Yes, that's definitely a problem.  Over here, of course officers are supposed to learn all their work by heart, same as for you, and most do try.  However, not all of them try very thoroughly, and we don't have an actual ban on bringing the book into Lodge, so some of our officers cheat and use the book as to prompt or even read some parts.  Reading is certainly discouraged, of course, and it's regarded as a poor show, but sometimes it is done, and to be honest this happens more often than we'd like.  But since our Lodges are traditionally quite small, we sometimes have a problem if someone is unexpectedly absent, that there aren't enough members present who know the work, and then we have to put in an unprepared last-minute substitute and let him read ... since your Lodges are usually much bigger than ours, I guess you're not so likely to suffer this latter problem.

T & F,

Huw


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 17, 2010)

Huw said:


> Obviously if GLoTX rituals and obligations are more restrictive, then you're in a different position.  Can you clarify how tightly-restrictive you're obliged to be?


 
The "questions & answers" of the 3 Degrees, the conferral of the Degrees themselves (including the Lectures), and the opening & closing rituals of all the Lodges are all considered to be esoteric here.


----------



## MGM357 (Jun 18, 2010)

Can someone quote the law(s) from GLoT about the book and who, where anh  it should be used.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 18, 2010)

From Art. 505a (Masonic disciplinary violations):  "20. Possess, or use a cipher/code book anywhere on a Lodge
premises, and to use a cipher/code book in the presence
of a candidate when instructing the candidate in the esoteric
work of a Masonic Degree. (Revised 2007)"

Remember, any Mason who has not passed his Master's proficiency is considered a "candidate". What is considered "esoteric" is listed above.


----------



## MGM357 (Jun 19, 2010)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> From Art. 505a (Masonic disciplinary violations):  "20. Possess, or use a cipher/code book anywhere on a Lodge
> premises, and to use a cipher/code book in the presence
> of a candidate when instructing the candidate in the esoteric
> work of a Masonic Degree. (Revised 2007)"
> ...



Thanks, but I'm still confused. It doesn't say can or cannot.


----------



## owls84 (Jun 19, 2010)

Brother Johnnie, Article 505 is listing items that are considered a Masonic Offense and are there subject to Masonic Charges. Therefore, item 20 which is is listed should never be allowed. That is where the "cannot" comes from. You need to read the whole law as it is stated in the book to see that. 

****Keep in mind MoTx is not a governing body of Masonry. Any the Law discussion is mearly for your information only and subject to any other interpretation or ruling. To get the correct ruling on the law you need to ask your Local DDGM or call GL for the "official" interpretation.****


----------



## Huw (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks, Bill.



Bill_Lins77488 said:


> The "questions & answers" of the 3 Degrees, the conferral of the Degrees themselves (including the Lectures), and the opening & closing rituals of all the Lodges are all considered to be esoteric here.


 
That's definitely much more restrictive than our rule. We expect members to treat the ritual as a private matter to be discussed with some caution and discretion, but only the traditional modes of recognition are actually secret. Naturally we don't want the details of our rituals blazed across the pages of public newspapers, but on the other hand we can quote anything (except the recognition secrets) in circumstances where it seems appropriate.

In theory, I could write out for you any part of our rituals (except the recognition secrets) in full in plain text, and I wouldn't have broken my obligation (although I'd be expected to have some reason for doing it).

Interestingly, one part of our ritual has even been read into the public record. A few years ago, one of our legislators, who was an anti-masonic conspiracy-nut, succeeded to the chairmanship of a parliamentary select committee (that's like one of your congressional committees), and launched a hostile enquiry into various conspiracy-nut allegations against us. Of course it all came to nothing much in the end because we'd done nothing wrong, but in the course of the enquiry some of the allegations were about what we did or didn't require of members in their personal and social behaviour. To counter the allegations and prove the high standard of conduct which we actually require of Brethren, our Grand Secretary testified before the committee and read into the record our entire Charge After Initiation (which is the Lecture at the end of our EA ceremony). Some of us were a little surprised that he did this, but we could all see that there was a reason for it, and that Lecture doesn't contain the specific secrets of the degree, so he wasn't breaking his obligations. I guess that under your rules, that would have been much more of a problem!

T & F,

Huw


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 19, 2010)

Huw, we have a separate Charge (which is NOT esoteric) following the Lecture (which IS) in each of our Degrees.


----------



## Huw (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi Bill.



Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Huw, we have a separate Charge (which is NOT esoteric) following the Lecture (which IS) in each of our Degrees.



Ah, I see.  Evidently we have the material arranged rather differently.  We have just one long speech at the end of each Degree ceremony.  In the First it's a moral Charge which doesn't refer to the secrets of the Degree.  In the Second and Third it's mostly masonic legend about the Temple and Hiram, and as well as moral allegory it also includes explanation of the Degree secrets and therefore couldn't be published in full.

T & F,

Huw


----------



## Ashton Lawson (Jun 21, 2010)

Interesting how there are such differing views on what is and isn't esoteric in our lodges.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 21, 2010)

Ashton Lawson said:


> Interesting how there are such differing views on what is and isn't esoteric in our lodges.


 
The authority on such matters is the Committee on Work- feel free to contact any one of the Committee members with any questions you may have regarding the work.


----------



## Ashton Lawson (Jun 21, 2010)

By "our lodges" I meant Masonry as a whole in general, not Texas specifically. I am fortunate in that I have direct regular access to RW Sam Holden, District Instructor At Large, Past Committee on Work Member.

I haven't had cause to pick his brain much, but when I do, he always has a good answer.


----------



## Huw (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi Bill and Ashton.



Ashton Lawson said:


> By "our lodges" I meant Masonry as a whole in general, not Texas specifically.


 
Yes, I thought that was what you meant, although I can see the ambiguity upon which Bill picked up. And I agree, I'm fascinated by the differences in how we do things between GLs.



Bill_Lins77488 said:


> The authority on such matters is the Committee on Work- feel free to contact any one of the Committee members with any questions you may have regarding the work.


 
I reckon it'd be very interesting to have a discussion with your CoW, since I occupy a partially-equivalent position in UGLE (we organise things differently over here), but I can't contact them directly or officially because that'd come under the "communication via the Grand Secretaries" rule which is too slow to conduct a discussion. It'd be handy if someone from your CoW was here on MoT, but I guess that's not very likely.

T & F,

Huw


----------



## Nate Riley (Jun 22, 2010)

The big question to me is how did he get it.  If it was given to him by a Brother, this needs to be addressed with that Brother.  

When I was learning my work, my teacher would sometimes take bathroom breaks and come back with new perspective.  But I had no clue the book existed until I had been raised and maybe after I turned in my Masters work.


----------



## Nate Riley (Jun 22, 2010)

Ashton Lawson said:


> Interesting how there are such differing views on what is and isn't esoteric in our lodges.


 
A good rule of thumb is, if its written in the monitor its not secret. Hence, the charges, most of the working tools, the apron presentation, Bible presentation, etc. are not secret.


----------



## Huw (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi Nate.



Nate Riley said:


> A good rule of thumb is, if its written in the monitor its not secret. Hence, the charges, most of the working tools, the apron presentation, Bible presentation, etc. are not secret.


 
That would be logical.

However, from what Bill is telling us, that's not what the GLoTX rules say, regardless of logic - he specifically says there are things published in your monitor which are nevertheless now regarded as secret (even though they weren't previously regarded as secret).  Presumably this means that your monitor is now an illegal publication, possession of which is a masonic offence?

T & F,

Huw


----------



## js4253 (Jun 24, 2010)

Nate Riley said:


> The big question to me is how did he get it.  If it was given to him by a Brother, this needs to be addressed with that Brother.
> 
> When I was learning my work, my teacher would sometimes take bathroom breaks and come back with new perspective.  But I had no clue the book existed until I had been raised and maybe after I turned in my Masters work.


 The book is easily found at Barnes and Noble ?sp? so anyone with the money can walk in and buy one.  I knew about the book before I became a Mason.  I never thought about getting one until I had learned the Q & A and had done my proficiency.  Also, I didn't know where I could get one.  All the books I had seen were the old ones that had the snap closure.  They are really probably antiques.  Here is a question maybe Brother Bill can answer.  Has anyone ever been brought up on Masonic Charges for owning the book?  They would have to suspend or expel a lot of Brothers if the Law were applied to everyone.  I was happy when the law was changed.  It made honest men out of many Texas Masons.  You would be surprised at the number of books that are given to Lodges after a Brother passes.  Their wives bring them in because they don't know what to do with them.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 24, 2010)

js4253 said:


> Here is a question maybe Brother Bill can answer.  Has anyone ever been brought up on Masonic Charges for owning the book?


 
Not that I've ever heard of. I *have* seen in the minutes of my Lodge where the DDGM had been sent to investigate reports that Brethren possessed & were using "cipher" books- that was back around 1980. There was nothing stating what, if any, action was taken or what the result of the investigation might have been.


----------



## js4253 (Jun 24, 2010)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Not that I've ever heard of. I *have* seen in the minutes of my Lodge where the DDGM had been sent to investigate reports that Brethren possessed & were using "cipher" books- that was back around 1980. There was nothing stating what, if any, action was taken or what the result of the investigation might have been.


 I heard some of the DDGM confiscated a few but never heard of any further action.


----------



## Ashton Lawson (Jun 25, 2010)

I learn my work from a 60 year lifetime "A" Esoteric Certificate holder, and I continue to learn from him in regards to proficiency with anything Esoteric. I also learn from a member of the C.O.W. At-Large when I have a chance to sit in his lodge. One of the issues that is greatly irritating for me, is interuptions during teaching, by other Master Masons kind enough to tell me "that's not how the book has it!" Then they procede to argue with me in front of a candidate about whether or not an unsanctioned code book is what we should follow or not. 

From what I can tell, that book has errors, yet it is being used as a guide instead of referencing a member of the Committee on Work for help. 

Thus my RAGING irritation at the use of this stupid book. It's lazy masonry, and it's mere existence is divisive.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 25, 2010)

Bro. Ashton,

If the book is used as intended (as an aid to the memory of a Brother working alone), then I see no conflict. The Brother _should_ be knowledgeable enough to find & discount the errors therein. I agree with you in that too many of our Brethren are misusing it.


----------



## rhitland (Jul 3, 2010)

At GL last year it was stated the code book has 13 mistakes which we where also told was minor.  So they recommended not printing a new one and just let us continue using the current book since the errors are so minor.  I could not have learned the lectures without my code book and I am almost in need of another because I have broke the spine from use on mine and it is not very old.  I did take mine to my instructor who is a life time certificate holder and he corrected the mistakes in it so mine is mistake free.    The law also from what I read does not say that a candidate cannot have the code book if he finds it own his own.  On another point at teh Fort Worth Temple library where many widows have donated tons of books from passed Brothers you will find quiet a few code books tucked away in the back of the cabinet as the Brother above alluded to.


----------



## bullrack33 (Jul 12, 2010)

EA's and FC's should not even be told of the existence of a code book in any form. 



Ashton Lawson said:


> Thus my RAGING irritation at the use of this stupid book. It's lazy masonry, and it's mere existence is divisive.


 
While I can see your point of view, there are some of us out here who have memory issues and we do not always have knowledgeable Brethren available to ask about something specific. With that in mind, the fact that I have memory loss caused by combat related PTSD (Post Traumatic Stress Disorder) doesn't make me guilty of "lazy Masonry" 

I'm not trying to start flaming, just trying give an example of where my copy of_ the book_ comes in handy. After all, my wife says that if our address wasn't on my drivers license, I would forget where I live......:24:


----------



## Hippie19950 (Jul 21, 2010)

Brother Mike, I understand your reasoning!! I have the same, but have done pretty good for the last 35+ years, and getting better. Not well, but better  I tell folks I drive around, and look for something familiar, and stop in and ask if I am supposed to be there to work... My Bride used to change the living and bedroom around when I was at work (2nd or 3rd shift), and I really would think I was at the wrong house!!!
  As for the book, there are times when it is needed, or useful. I feel that it should ONLY be permitted to be used AFTER one makes his way through all 3 Degrees. If the Instructor needs help, it should be read (cipher) out of the view of the candidate. I was told the "Books" were "Tampering with untempered mortar", and was something I should not do... I made it without them, but do use the cipher from time to time when studying by myself, and get stuck...


----------



## David Duke (Jul 22, 2010)

I agree with the worry that the "book" will make us become lazy in learning our work but I believe if used properly it will serve a purpose and help keep the work consistent.

After being away from the craft for over 10 years I had lost my work and went back to my original teacher and "relearned" it as I originally did from the "instructive tongue".  I wanted to also learn the lectures this time around since we had only two brothers that had all three, and begin learning them.  I had learned the EA and FC and was learning the ninth class when the brother who was teaching me was diagnosed with cancer (sadly he passed away this April) and could no longer work with me, the other brother moved so I had no one locally to learn from. This is when I decided to get the "book" and learn it on my own and was able to get my certificate earlier this year.  Do I feel as if I had "cheated"?; simply stated NO but I do wish that I had been able to completely get it from another brother.

I have never had the best memory in the world and have always struggled with keeping it pure i.e using "this" instead of "which" and have found that the book enables me to keep my work as close to perfect as possible.  When used this way I have no problem, I do feel however that a candidate should never have it nor should it be used in front of him by the instructor as the connections created during the learning process are what builds our fraternity of brothers.


----------



## mark! (Oct 7, 2010)

I was introduced to the little friend the night of my MM initiation.  I was very fortunate to have a JW at that time working with me, at least 8 hours a day and 6 hours on Saturday.  He studied with me every day for an hour on my lunch break, and an hour after work on Saturday.  I wanted to be able to take all of my proficiencies as soon as I was able.  Afterwards, I got my book and have since studied it at home on areas of interest and that I'm rusty on, which here lately is a lot.  But, a quick search on the internet provides a fully printable book, free of charge, if one only knows where to search.  Technology is great, however sometimes it's too great.  I wonder if there isn't a "translated" version about somewhere.  Sadly, there probably is.


----------



## LDSpears (Nov 27, 2010)

What is the name of the book and where did you get it. I too have been out for a while and I am getting back active and, like you, forgotten more than I should have. Thanks.


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 28, 2010)

LD-check your pm's.


----------



## Timothy Fleischer (Dec 2, 2010)

Brothers,

Perhaps I am "old school," "set in my ways" or "just plain old fencepost stubborn," but on this matter I am unequivocal:

I am opposed to candidates having any book whatsoever, other than the Monitor of the Lodge. The Monitor is published and approved by the Grand Lodge of Texas and is therefore the only GLOT-approved "aid to memory."

Fifteen years ago, I went through the degrees. My instructor was in his early 70s and possessed a lifetime certificate for instruction. During the winter, we sat in his office one hour a week (all that my schedule allowed). During the spring, we sat beneath a giant Texas live oak tree in his backyard. I would not give up those afternoons for ANY shortcut. 

My instructor has always had a special place in my heart as a Brother Mason who took hours of his time for my benefit. I do my best to pass this along to those I instruct. I will try to shape my schedule to fit theirs, as long as they make the first effort to reach out.

I know of other brothers (at least one of them with a Class A certificate) who will let their candidates know that there is an "aid to memory" that they can get from B&N or any other large book seller. In my opinion, this violates that important lesson that was so memorably inculcated in my mind when I first took a chair at the Secretary's desk.

Maybe the best approach is this: Since that illegitimate book as titled "an aid to memory," then it should be just that. To me, this means that candidates who are "learning" their work should not be given the book or even informed of its existence. In fact, I have told my few candidates that if I suspect that they are "cheating" that they will have to find a new instructor.

Certainly, making reference to the "aid to memory" during ritual practice in the lodge room, or in practice with a candidate on lodge property would seem a violation of the law mentioned in so many posts in this thread. 

But, men who are told from day one that they should rely on the "aid to memory" instead of the instructive tongue think that the aid is the rule. It is not. When there are difference about the Ritual, they should be answered by the Lodge Instructor, Worshipful Master, DDGM, Committee on Work or District Instructor, not a book that no Texas Mason is allowed to carry onto Lodge property or have in the presence of a candidate.

However, it can act as an "aid to memory" for those who have proven themselves proficient in the work. It is nothing more than an aid. But it SHOULD BE an aid to those who have already "learned" the work.

My opinion.

Tim Fleischer, PM
Salado Lodge #296 AF&AM


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 5, 2010)

Hippie19950 said:


> My Bride used to change the living and bedroom around when I was at work (2nd or 3rd shift), and I really would think I was at the wrong house!


 
Now that's just _mean_!


----------



## Bro Mike (Dec 5, 2010)

I think the seriousness of improper use of the codebook was stressed during GL this weekend.  That was one of the points stressed when dealing with the issue of the Lodge Charter that had been arrested during the year.


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 5, 2010)

Yup- that was just _one_ of that Lodge's many sins. Their WM didn't help them with his speech, either.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Dec 5, 2010)

Bill_Lins77488 said:
			
		

> Yup- that was just one of that Lodge's many sins. Their WM didn't help them with his speech, either.



I think his speech finished them off and killed any sympathy they might have had.


----------



## Benton (Dec 5, 2010)

Cliff Notes/gist of said speech for those of us not attending? Or would it be improper?


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 5, 2010)

The WM kept saying that "other Lodges did _this_, other Lodges did _that_...

Had he just gotten up there, apologized to everybody, & sworn that it wouldn't happen again, instead of using lame excuses, they _might_ have gotten a different response.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Dec 5, 2010)

Bill_Lins77488 said:
			
		

> The WM kept saying that "other Lodges did this, other Lodges did that...
> 
> Had he just gotten up there, apologized to everybody, & sworn that it wouldn't happen again, instead of using lame excuses, they might have gotten a different response.



Exactly. We live to forgive, but someone has to man up, take some responsibility and give some assurance that it won't happen again.


----------



## bullrack33 (Dec 8, 2010)

Dave in Waco said:


> someone has to man up, take some responsibility



Unfortunately, therein lies the problem.....


----------



## Dave in Waco (Dec 8, 2010)

bullrack33 said:


> Unfortunately, therein lies the problem.....



Exactly, the WM did nothing but try to weasel out of any blame, blame someone else, or further defame the brother that was their Steward.


----------



## Hippie19950 (Dec 8, 2010)

On the Charter situation, that is exactly what LJ, Rene' and I were saying, and we were way across from the rest of you. That shows, there was a lot of the same thoughts, with no discussion or direct connection at the time. We thought, had he started with an apology of some sort, it would have been better for them, than to jump right in accusing the Brother who apparently was trying to do right...
I was allowed to see the Monitor a couple of times. My Instructor had it in his hands, and told me which part to look at. I never got to hold, or read it until I gave my MM Proficiency. I understand that is not required, but just the way I was taught. I am now in possession of the "other" book, which was given to me by my Father-in-law, and from time to time, I rad through it, to make sure I have my words where they need to be. I think it is good as an "aid to memory", or to get the words correct when there may be some confusion on your own, or among Brothers. NO student should have it!! Well, those going through the first three degrees anyway, because we should all be a student as we go through life


----------



## dhouseholder (Dec 10, 2010)

The book is a crutch. Some people need crutches for short periods of time but eventually should learn to walk uprightly.


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 13, 2010)

No candidate should be exposed to a code book.  Brother Bill_Lins77488's definition of a candidate puts the finishing touches on the argument.  It is not permitted and should not be tolerated.  Period. Exclamation point.


----------



## MasonicTexan (Dec 14, 2010)

Well being an EA myself, I have no idea about the book and it hasnt been mentioned during Lodge and being such a secret, it should be kept to only those who are ready for it. As with all secrets, only those who are truly prepared need know the secrets within.

Now I have the Lodge Monitor, but it was available to all Brothers of the Lodge as directed by the GLoT


----------



## Dave in Waco (Dec 14, 2010)

MasonicTexan, you better off without the book.  It robs you of your chance to bond with your Instructor(s) who are teaching you the work, and the experience of learning it as all worthy brothers have done before you.  It is meant to be used only as a refresher for those who have already learned their work and might need a spark to help remind them.  It was never meant to be used as a training tool, and never to be used in the presence of a candidate or brother still learning their work.

The Monitor is legal for you to have, but I would won't read any thing but the degree you are currently working in, otherwise you rob yourself of some of the experience.


----------



## vanderson78102 (Dec 20, 2010)

I've got kind of mixed emotions about the book.  I have one and see no issues with using it, but I can also see why so many are against it wholeheartedly.  Do I think EAs should have one?  Probably not.  There's too much temptation to be lazy.


----------



## owls84 (Dec 20, 2010)

Those are exactly my thoughts brother.


----------



## MikeMay (Feb 19, 2011)

Ashton Lawson said:


> I am sure my opinion is unpopular, but our own ritual states that our work is passed down from the instructive mouth to the attentive ear....
> 
> -Ashton


 
From the instructive mouth to the attentive ear, this is how I was instructed...I didn't know there was a code book until after I was raised.  I still prefer the memory work being from memory.  But that's just me I suppose.:thumbup1:


----------



## fairmanjd (Apr 9, 2011)

If I may respectfully weigh in. Personally, I am enjoying the work of the EA catechism immensely. My instructor mentioned there is a first letter cipher available; but I prefer mouth to ear. My goal is to learn the answers AND the questions in this more traditional manner. I will, however, probably purchase a cipher after I have the honor of turning in my Master's Proficiency. I would like to start teaching the catechism at that point; and I think a cipher would be a great tool to review prior to working with a candidate.


----------



## Bill Lins (Apr 9, 2011)

fairmanjd said:


> I think a cipher would be a great tool to review prior to working with a candidate.


 
That is precisely how they are intended to be used.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Apr 9, 2011)

I really don't think that anyone that hasn't turned in their proficiency for the MM should have the book.  But, I have always heard it being called "an aid to memory" and think that it should be permissible for MM's that are studying for a certificate or that want to make sure they are getting everything right when they are instructing.

I kind of did and didn't know that there was a "cipher" or "code" book.  When I was in my way early 20's or late teens when I first found out about my father being a Mason, he had left the book out and I picked it up.  Of course I had no clue what I was looking at and when I asked my father what it was, he just told me it was a Masonic book and that I would have to go through the degrees to learn how to read it and what it meant.  

A few years later, I finally petitioned the Lodge.  I never thought about the book again till I was studying for my MM proficiency with my instructor and he told me about it.  I purchased one right after I turned in my work.  I can really see how it can be of use to Brothers, but I also think that it needs to be kept out of the hands of the candidates that are studying or haven't recieved the degrees.  It was really easy for me as an EA and a FC to not look ahead into things in research in informational books about the craft and have things spoiled for me.  But I can see how it could be hard for some candidates to be tempted into reading ahead if they understand how to read it, though I don't support it.


----------



## Jacob Johnson (Apr 11, 2011)

I didn't know the code existed until i was a MM either. I have one, and I use it occasionally. but MOSTLY i try to do everything without it.


----------



## Beathard (Apr 11, 2011)

I use it frequently. I use it in certificate class when two or more of us do not agree on a word being said. I just wish it was correct. There are many issues with "the book".


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Apr 11, 2011)

Beathard said:


> I just wish it was correct. There are many issues with "the book".




Yea, that is something that I noticed and was told about when I first got the book.  The Brother that told me about it took it from me and made some corrections in there for me that he had noticed in his.  Anyone know how often they actually update it?


----------



## fairmanjd (Apr 11, 2011)

My catechism instructor was telling me that our cipher here in FL is first letter of each word only. Is this the case in TX as well?


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Apr 12, 2011)

fairmanjd said:


> My catechism instructor was telling me that our cipher here in FL is first letter of each word only. Is this the case in TX as well?



That is something that I never thought about.  I wonder what the cipher book looks like in other states.  Like if they do it the same way as ours or not.  And then also if the cipher book differs from whoever prints it.  

Forgive me if I don't answer your question...lol  I am still a fairly young Mason and have some of that being paranoid about saying the wrong thing at the wrong time.  So, I will let one of the more experienced Brothers answer that question if they choose to...lol  I just think that question is a really good point.


----------



## Bill Lins (Apr 12, 2011)

fairmanjd said:


> My catechism instructor was telling me that our cipher here in FL is first letter of each word only. Is this the case in TX as well?


 
No- ours has abbreviations and symbols.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for putting that out there, Bro. Bill.  I was having a hard time deciding how to put it and decided I would just give it up to a pro like you...lol


----------



## Bill Lins (Apr 13, 2011)

sliver-tongued devil what I yam  :wink:


----------



## MikeMay (Apr 13, 2011)

I have one from NJ that was printed in the 50's...its similar in style to ours...single letters, abbreviations, and symbols.

It was given to me after I was raised...


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Apr 14, 2011)

MikeMay said:


> I have one from NJ that was printed in the 50's




Anyone know of a good source to get either older versions of the Texas cipher book, or even old or new versions from different states?  Just to have and see what all is different?


----------



## david918 (Apr 14, 2011)

I have one from the Grand Lodge of South Australia and it's all in plain language except the signs and passwords and words.


----------



## Michael Hatley (Apr 23, 2011)

I skipped a fair bit of the thread, sorry.

Just one EA's opinion.  Any intelligent man can find sources and easily obtain them, they are readily available.

I learn very quickly sitting with a Brother, and develop a relationship at the same time.  Its fun.  If I didn't think there were wisdom in doing it orally, in preserving mysteries until they were revealed, then I have a tough time understanding why I'd want to do all this.  I can research anything.   I'd have a shared experience with the greybeards, its worthwhile.  Part of the bond, no?  You reach back into history and time that way too.

Sorry to ramble


----------



## Beathard (Apr 23, 2011)

EAs can be so insightful!


----------



## AnthonyBolding (Apr 29, 2011)

I have one but it is to learn the questions so I can teach. Do I really need it? No, but it can help sometimes.


----------



## Christopher Parker (May 1, 2011)

AnthonyBolding said:
			
		

> I have one but it is to learn the questions so I can teach. Do I really need it? No, but it can help sometimes.



As someone who has received instruction from you, utilize our Brethren instead of a book. Not that I am vehemently against use of a book for instructing and calling it "memory work."

</sarcasm>


----------



## jwhoff (May 7, 2011)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> No- ours has abbreviations and symbols.



Brother Bill_Lins77488, I find myself abbreviated and symbolized all over.  It's really becoming unsightly.  But, at my age ...


:15:


----------



## Bill Lins (May 7, 2011)

Got a few of them abbreviations & symbols my own self. Methinks my heart surgeon's nickname jest mite be "Zorro"! :wink:


----------



## jwhoff (May 7, 2011)

WOW! Zorro.  That's wild. Does he carry it with him when he makes the rounds?


:53:


----------



## Beathard (May 7, 2011)

I think Bill cares the "Z" mark with him.


----------



## jwhoff (May 7, 2011)

Hope it ain't catchin!  I hear there's no real cure.


----------



## Bill Lins (May 8, 2011)

jwhoff said:


> WOW! Zorro.  That's wild. Does he carry it with him when he makes the rounds? :53:


 
Naw- he's like Santa. He knows when you are sleeping...  :wink:


----------



## jwhoff (May 8, 2011)

:blink:

Sooooooooo ... there really is something to this Santa phobia.


----------

